# Advice for keeping an Ackie/Ridge tailed monitor.



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who helped with my other thread. At the moment the top of my list is an ackie monitor. I know I am not experienced but I have a friend of the family who is very experienced with reptiles and has offered any help. I was wondering if you could help me begin my research. Particularly with taming them.

Any good books on monitors, particularly with good advice about Ackies?

Any good websites or other resources?

I want to get the best information as there is a lot of conflicting info around.

One main source of conflict which I would like to determine is about taming an ackie I have heard the following bits of conflicting info and am wondering what the general consensus is:

When you buy an ackie you should leave it alone and not touch it for a week when you put it in its new home.

When you buy an ackie you should hold it as soon as possible for as often as possible.

When you hold an ackie you should build up slowly, starting by stroking it, build up to holding it in its viv before holding it on your lap but never restraining it.

Hold it as soon as possible and restrain it. Don't put it back when it starts to struggle as this will reinforce negative behviour. Wait until it is happier before you return it to the viv.

Also some people think that Ackies are happy alone, others think they need to be in pairs of another the same size.



I do think we can provide an appropriate sized viv, possibly even on the larger side, appropriate diet, and attention, from what I can gather, but I do need to learn a lot and have pretty much exhausted you tube and some websites I could find.

Thanks again,

Laura
~X~


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Laura,

This is the caresheet I used when I was researching Ackies:
Ackie Monitors Care

You should post unanswered questions in the Monitor & Tegu thread, the members in that thread are really helpful and friendly.. and they know their stuff when it comes to Monitors! They helped me a lot.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus.html

My ackie was already tame when I bought it, so I can't help you there.. sorry.

I keep my ackie alone and it seems to be doing great (touch wood), but they also do exceptionally well in groups.

Good luck. : victory:


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice, that's a very good care sheet. I have also posted my post on the monitors and tegus thread, thank you.

I am glad your Ackie was tame when you got it, that gives me lots of hope!

Laura
~X~



Cookaaaaay said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> This is the caresheet I used when I was researching Ackies:
> Ackie Monitors Care
> ...


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

redtoffee said:


> Thanks so much for your advice, that's a very good care sheet. I have also posted my post on the monitors and tegus thread, thank you.
> 
> I am glad your Ackie was tame when you got it, that gives me lots of hope!
> 
> ...


Your welcome 

:no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Handling-wise, for the most part we let our ackies come to us, and always have. Minimal forced handling (to check tailtips and toes when shedding). Ours will quite happily charge out of the front of the viv and leap onto our arms/shirts.


----------



## redtoffee (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, that's helpful.

Laura
~X~



Ssthisto said:


> Handling-wise, for the most part we let our ackies come to us, and always have. Minimal forced handling (to check tailtips and toes when shedding). Ours will quite happily charge out of the front of the viv and leap onto our arms/shirts.


----------

